# MAC - A Tartan Tale - Holiday 10



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2010)

Place all your *A Tartan Tale* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​



 
*Full color story will follow soon!*

Check out the  * A Tartan Tale discussion* for the latest spicy dish.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2010)

Pigments

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_





Moonlight Night & The Family Crest_


----------



## sleepyhead (Sep 1, 2010)

these pictures belong to bbgillian









With gentle swipe





One of the lipgloss: Gone Romancin', It's kinda purplish pink, with glitter inside.









MY HIGHLAND HONEY, W/FLASH




w/o flash









Lipstick: cut a caper


----------



## Visi (Sep 28, 2010)

From TT thread:

Here's a swatch of Moonlight Night pigment in a German forum compared to Deep Blue Green and Teal pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














And Her Blooming Cheek compared to other MAC Blushes
















MAC A Tartan Tale - Fall 2010 - Seite 25 - Beautyjunkies.de


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 28, 2010)

ElectroLush l/g and Mellow Mood l/s






Mellow Mood on top, Electrolush on bottom


----------



## s_lost (Sep 28, 2010)

PG Undercurrent:


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Later pigment


----------



## sleepyhead (Oct 2, 2010)

thought i'd post swatches of the repromoted colors in the pigment sets
*Warm Thrillseekers pigments/glitters*
right to left: reflects bronze, gold mode, gilded green
flash then natural lighting(indoor)





*Cool Thrillseekers pigments/glitters US$ 32.50*
right to left: reflects pearl, silver fog, softwash grey, mauvement
direct sunlight, natural lighting(indoor), flash





*Smokey Thrillseekers pigments/glitters US$ 32.50*
right to left: reflects blackened red, naked, blue brown, dark soul
direct sunlight, natural lighting(indoor), flash


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 3, 2010)

*Thanks Erine!!!*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_




























_


----------



## Visi (Oct 4, 2010)

From the Tartan Tale discussion thread - thank you Erine!!

Moonlight Night - The Family Crest


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 5, 2010)

Golden Crown Eyeshadow






Golden Crown Eyeshadow on NC20 skin






My Highland Honey Blush







My Highland Honey blush on NC20 skin






From my blog: http://www.pudderdaaserne.dk/


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: MAC - A Tratan Tale - Holiday 10*

Thanks Erin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_twists of tartan






reelers & rockers






dashing lassie (the bottom right colour, magical mist, looks almost identical to caviar dreams. so, for those of you wanting to skip the quad, there ya go. if you wanted to see what it looks like, there ya go. the WNs are even rock and rock ver. 1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






play it cool (i'm so glad hold my gaze (right middle) is repromoted. i freaking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this colour!!!)




_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_happily ever after

endless fun
cheers all around
to joy






fabulous fantasy

heroic tale
imagine this
storybook ending






a triumphant blush

peachtwist
melba
smooth harmony BP






hark the heraldry

plum foolery
dame
rose BP




_


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 6, 2010)

Comparisons of Reelers & Rockers from the TT thread. 

Thanks Erin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: pigments on left, palette on right. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





left:
silver pigment
gold pigment
copper pigment

right:
R&R melt my heart
R&R crown & sceptre
R&R family treasures

they look pretty close to me!

sorry for the random dog hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 6, 2010)

Frozen Dreams vs Foolishly Fab




Frozen Dreams, Cultured, Foolishly Fab


----------



## Bluebell (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## peachsuns (Oct 11, 2010)

Originally posted by our lovely Erin in the discussion thread. Thank you, Erin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i just started checking this stuff in an hour before close, so i only have the pearlglides today.  but i will have the rest tmrw!








as long as you learned your lesson missy!













black line, black swan (with black russian below), lord it up, petrol blue, undercurrent._


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 12, 2010)

Posted by the lovely Shontay in the TT thread! Thanks, girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Style Clan (top) and Sly as a Fox






This picture sucks. Sorry. Up top is My Highland Honey (an unflattering, flat, chalky peach) and Her Blooming Cheek (way, way bright. not interested). Also, the pearlglides: Lord it Up(pretty nice, but meh), Black Line(I really like this one. In person I can really see the gold.), Undercurrent(amazing!), Black Swan(it was ok, very subtle, but I prefer Black Line.), Petrol Blue(gorgeous, pearly navy blue.  not unique but great).





Up top: The Faerie Glen, Moonlight Night(gorgeous and different enough from DBG to justify the purchase) and The Family Crest pigments up top (gorgeous black bronze with plenty of shimmer)

Bottom: Deepest Wish(a cousin of dark deed and felt dry), Courting Lilac(took work to see color on my hand. I like Lustres but not this. Color looks sick. Not on par with other glazes like Bubblegum, Big Bow and Spiced Tea), Full Fuchsia(very bright and opaque, but didn't do anything for me. kinda over these colors), Cut A Caper (an unflattering, semi-opaque peachy pink. The closest thing I can think of is Jazzed, but they are not dupes).





Dazzleglass Cremes Right top to bottom: Radiant Jewels(good one, but don't love it enough to buy it), Soft Dazzle
Left top to bottom: Romancin'(prettier the second time around. I might buy this. might.), Passing Fancy(very pretty coral. I can see this over many lipsticks, but you may have a similar DG. I will probably buy this.), Lightly Prancing(I really liked this one. It's universally flattering, I think)





Single shadows(this is where it gets fuzzy) The top left to right: Enviably Fun(I don't see any green in this. it was just like a soft yellow. go figure.), Glamora Castle(even duller in person. this is the one I was looking forward to. skip!),I believe this one is Semi-Precious(not the color I would wear, but it is pigmented and smooth so if this is your kind of color buy it), A Wish Come True(it's like in the beautiful Iris family. meh)

Bottom left to right: I know the first one is Golden Crown(pretty but totally not unique), Follow Your Fantasy(now this is the only single shadow I can see myself buying. peach, coral fiends, you cannot resist.)










I forgot to swatch the triumphant blush kit. I hate that b/c I want that one. I didn't swatch the shadow palettes either. Both of my hands were so used up. I had sparkles and mac wipes scent all over them. Hope these pics help some of you._


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2010)

*Thank you shontay07108 !!*


----------



## TeresitaMC (Oct 12, 2010)

*Thank you, Erin!*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_




EH, SC_

 
*Earthly Harmony, Style Clan*



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





MHH, HBC






HBC, MHH (with peaches for comparison)






a wish come true, enviably fun, follow your fantasy
glamora castle, golden crown, semi-precious






a wish come true, glamora castle
enviably fun, golden crown
follow your fantasy, semi-precious






courting lilac, cut a caper, deepest wish, full fuchsia, the faerie glen






the faerie glen (with hug me on the right)






gone romancin', lightly prancing, passing fancy, radiant jewels, soft dazzle






sly as a fox, style clan_


----------



## s_lost (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## ktbeta (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## KarlaSugar (Oct 20, 2010)

Her Blooming Cheek is SO freaking pigmented.  It was hard to get a "light" swatch. I also found myself swatching My Highland Honey a bit more heavily as a result. 




  	Here are the "heavy" blush swatches:


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 20, 2010)

The Faerie Glen on lightly pigmented pink lips (NW15)


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 21, 2010)

Purple Swatches
	Left to Right: Entremauve Pigment, *Semi-Precious*, *Violet Pigment*, Mi'Lady, Lovely Lily Pigment




  	Teal Swatches
  	Left to Right: *Teal Pigment*, *Moonlight Night wet*, *Moonlight Night dry*, Humid, Sassy Grass, Urban Decay Grass




*Full Fuchsia* over Magenta lip liner




*Radiant Jewel* over *Full Fuchsia* and Magenta lip liner


----------



## s_lost (Oct 22, 2010)

Full Fuchsia (lightly pigmented lips):


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 22, 2010)

Originally posted by the lovely Erin in the TT discussion thread! Thanks girly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









  	vice is nice, asiatique, vintage vamp, beyond jealous





  	smokey thrillseekers- naked, jigs & jive, blue brown, dark soul, reflects blackened red





  	cool thrillseekers-silver fog, softwash grey, cheers my dear, mauvement, reflects pearl





  	warm thrillseekers-gold mode, gift o' glamour, gilded green, most darling, reflects bronze





  	coral-hearts-a-beatin', jest for fun, mimmy, pretty quick, tad saucy





  	pink-electro lush, fab fun, frozen dream, sassy lassy, the wee coquette





  	neutral-bright & perky, girls at play, scottish lilt, spirits a' flying, stealing kisses


----------



## Sweexy985 (Oct 23, 2010)

On NC43 skintone:


----------



## Angel_eyes (Oct 26, 2010)

From Top to bottom:
  	The Family Crest Pigment (dry), Black Line, Lord It Up and Petrol Blue pearlglide eyeliners









  	A Wish Come True eyeshadow




  	Top to bottom : A Wish Come True eyeshadow and The Faerie Glen lipstick


----------



## RayannaBanana (Oct 28, 2010)

When I get Deepest Wish I will add it.

  	Sorry I spelled Faerie wrong!

















  	Here's Deepest Wish with some comparisions


----------



## sugypop1 (Oct 28, 2010)

From top to bottom:

  	Wolf
  	Black Russian
  	Black Swan


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Oct 28, 2010)

Used water based mixing medium for the wet swatches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  	Comparison pics


----------



## Gonzajuju (Oct 28, 2010)

Top row swatched dry, bottom wet, left to right: Moonlight Night, The Family Crest, Gilt by Association


----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 28, 2010)

*NC20ish for reference

	My Highland Honey blush.*







*Courting Lilac l/s:*


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 29, 2010)

Gone Romancin' Dazzleglass Creme on otherwise nude lips (natural light):




  	Moonlight Night (left) and The Family Crest (right) pigments used wet over Too Faced Shadow Insurance on NW10-15 skin


----------



## Mora (Oct 30, 2010)

Beauties play it cool Palette







  	Cut a Caper Lipstick in medium pigmented lips (NC20 to NC25)






  	in this picture the lipstick appears a little bit more pink than it is.

  	Pearlglide Intense Eyeliner: top: Lord it up / bottom: Black Swan




  	Tartan Eyeshadow Enviably Fun




  	Dazzleglass Cream Gone Romancin'




  	Dazzleglass Cream Passin Fancy




  	Dazzleglass Cream Soft Dazzle


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Oct 30, 2010)

Finally got my Dashing Lassie pre-order today!

  	I have NC42 skin btw

  	The design of the palette is made of suede btw.


----------



## DonnaN (Oct 31, 2010)

Comparison of LORD IT UP (left) to TEDDY (right).......

  	(sorry for the fuzzy pic)


----------



## tthelwell (Oct 31, 2010)

*Later / Moonlight Night / The Family Crest*





_DRY:_ *Later / Moonlight Night / The Family Crest*





_WET:_ *Later / Moonlight Night / The Family Crest*


----------



## dxgirly (Nov 1, 2010)

All natural light photos. Eyeshadows shwon wet using fix+




















  	The Family Crest:










  	Later









  	Moonlight Night









  	Semi-Precious eyeshadow










  	Glamora Castle eyeshadow










  	Glamora Castle vs. Smoke & Diamonds


----------



## s_lost (Nov 2, 2010)

Her Blooming Cheek on NW15 (applied with a duo fiber brush):


----------



## s_lost (Nov 3, 2010)

*Later pigment:*

  	Dry X Wet X Over UDPP X Wet over Delft PP X Wet over Blackground PP X Over Pixie Epoxy






*Moonlight Night pigment*:

  	Dry X Wet X Over UDPP X Wet over Moss Scape PP X Wet over Blackground PP X Over Pixie Epoxy


----------



## s_lost (Nov 5, 2010)

Later (wet) X My Dark Magic (wet):






  	Moonlight Night (wet) X She Who Dares (green side wet) X SWD (mixed wet):


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 5, 2010)

Some packaging/brush and lip bag pictures:


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 5, 2010)

Also, because he totally deserves his own post:


----------



## geeko (Nov 6, 2010)

Comparison swatch pics


----------



## kittykit (Nov 6, 2010)

Passing Fancy




  	Icescape




  	Earthly Riches




  	Black Line & Undercurrent Pearlglide


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 6, 2010)

Cut A Caper Lipstick:






  	Lipstick Comparison: Jazzed, Cut A Caper, Ever Hip (2 swipes of each)
  	Swatches on NW15/20 Skin:


----------



## Alty (Nov 10, 2010)

For those of you wondering about the sizes, here are some pics:

  	Mini-lipglass with some regular sized MAC lip products for comparison







Mini-

  	lipglasses with some coins for comparison (sorry I wanted to use some US and CND $ as well but I have no idea where I put my coin-box)






  	Mini-piggies with a regular sized (new packaging) piggie for comparison





  	and coins





  	And now the tins! I know you were waiting for these 

  	I don't own any regular sized MAC brushes so I pictured them close to some LE brushes (from this year's set) and another bigger brush I have (this is about 19cm - 7 ½ inches in length) 











































  	FYI:


  	The liplglass tin is about 4 ½ inches (11,4 cm) in height and the base is about 3x3 inches (7,6 cm) 
  	The piggies tin has the same base but the height is 3 ¼ inches (8,2 cm)


----------



## Alty (Nov 10, 2010)

Here are some swatches of the cool piggies set.
  	I had no idea how hard it is to make color accurate swatch pictures…I tried so many different lights but I guess sunlight is the only way to show the color nicely. 
  	I'm gonna re-try tomorrow with daylight. In the meanwhile, here are the ones that didn't look like [email protected]

  	For reference: my skin is about NC15/20 (still have some doubts since I don't use liquid foundation)
  	Mauvement has more golden-bronze sparkles in it.
  	Softwash grey has a lot more purple.
  	Silver fog is pure metallic silver.
  	All are swatched dry

  	Left to right: mauvement, cheers my dear!, softwash grey, silver fog, reflects pearl 




 




































​


----------



## s_lost (Nov 11, 2010)

Cut a Caper (over lightly pigmented lips):


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 12, 2010)

*Tartan Tale Mini Lipglass Sets*

*Sassy Pink Lassies:*










*Sassy Coral Lassies:*










*Sassy Neutral Lassies:*


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 12, 2010)

*Dazzle The Lads Lip Bag:*


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Dec 17, 2010)

Glamora Castle




  	Moonlight Night, The Family Crest, Jigs & Jives pigments

















  	The Faerie Glen lipstick


----------



## soco210 (Jan 5, 2011)

Undercurrent, Black Swan, Lord It Up, Black Line




  	Sweep Me Off My Feet Brush Set


----------



## soco210 (Jan 5, 2011)

VIVA GLAM Tis Noble To Give Lip Bag (Viva Glam V Lipstick and Lipglass)






  	hopefully this is in the right place... I wasn't sure if it belonged in here or holiday!


----------



## soco210 (Jan 10, 2011)

The Faerie Glen


----------



## cassie05 (Jan 10, 2011)

The Faerie Glen & Cut A Caper






  	Swatches on nc30 skin. The Faerie Glen /  Cut A Caper


----------



## soco210 (Jan 22, 2011)

*6 Reelers & Rockers*
  	white rabbit (F), melt my heart (VP), Carbon (M)
  	Family Treasures (VP), Gaelic Gold (VP), Crown & Sceptre (VP)


----------



## soco210 (Feb 1, 2011)

6 Beauties Play It Cool







  	6 Dashing Lassie


----------

